# Largest REAR tires/wheels on MK5 Jetta 215 70 16?



## feelinjunky (Aug 12, 2009)

I always carry about 300 pounds of equipment in my trunk and the back has been really low to the ground. I need about a 1-2" lift in the back to get back to stock height...I also need new tires. Stock size is a 205 55 16 for my Jetta.

I was wondering what is the biggest tires i can fit in the back. I was thinking 215 70 16. That gives me 1.5" more so I won't be scraping my muffler when I'm exiting my driveway. The problem is that it might rub against the suspension. 

Has anyone tried this? 215 70 16 is the equivalent of 215 65 17 and 215 60 18. It's a long shot, but does anyone run these sizes? Thanks


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

You have few options: look into stiffer springs that don't lower the car, that should decrease the compression when you have all that stuff in your trunk. 

GLI's run 225 tires, so 215 will be just fine. Biggest concern would be the heigh up front. Make sure the tire doesn't hit lower spring perch. Probably a spacer would help with clearance...especially since you are stock height, spacers will aid looks-wise and give you additional clearance.

Last option is to get a roof rack so you can maybe distribute some of the weight more evenly across the car.


----------



## feelinjunky (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the great reply. I have new tires up front 215 50 16. The back ones are stock 205 55 16 (stock). I was thinking of sticking with the 215 for the back, just getting 65 or 70. Yea, it'll look weird, but the car won't be sagging in the back. 

I have a roof rack, but I don't want to drive around with a huge bin on my roof. I use it for the occasional road trip with my friends.

I would LOVE to raise the back about 2-4" by adjusting the suspension. How much can the car be raised with JUST a spring swap? Will the shocks need to be replaced too? I know everyone here is about lowering, but I'm actually considering raising the car by 2-4".


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

Like this:










 Not sure who makes the lift kit, but it's out there.


One thing you could do that would cost about the same as a lift kit is install airbags in the rear only using stock shocks. You will have massive amount of lift and adjustability. When car is filled, you put more air in the bags raising the back end...when it's empty, you let some air out.


----------



## feelinjunky (Aug 12, 2009)

I am so jealous of that rabbit! 

I haven't thought about the air bag system. That is a good thought. I'll look into it. Thanks.

I'll also look into a lift kit. Who knows, it might be even cheaper...


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

> The modifications done are Tiguan springs front and rear. 1.75 TJ jeep spacers cut down to 1 inch, rear. and custom 1 inch strut spacers in the front. I cut and rewelded the front control arms to move the wheel forward and add some caster, to help with steering clearances and tracking. I cut about 1.5 inches off the wheel arches along with making perpendicular cuts to bend out under the flares. The flares are just Universal flares painted with rattle can bed liner (matches the stock plastic nicely). The front light bar is made from conduit, for lower weight and I was able to just buy bends. I also painted the lower section of the rockers with the bed liner paint to tie it all together. The wheels are crager soft 8s 15x7, and tires are yokohama geolander at/s 235/75/15s. I still have mud flaps to put on, a front skid plate to make and I need to fashion some fender liners.


get some OEM Tiguan springs and install them in the car...probably would lift you up a bit all the way around for maybe $200...could ask the girl with bagged Tiguan if she wants to sell you her used ones.

:beer:


----------



## feelinjunky (Aug 12, 2009)

That sounds like a good deal. Tiguan springs. Thanks man. I appreciate your help!


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Dark Anghell said:


> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Lift kit

I used tig springs and made 1 inch spacers, front and rear. and the tires are 235/75/15s.


----------



## motherleopard28 (May 10, 2004)

Similar question is there anyone who could tell me if I could fit 215/60/16 winter tires on my 08 gti ?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

motherleopard28 said:


> Similar question is there anyone who could tell me if I could fit 215/60/16 winter tires on my 08 gti ?


Yes, They will only effectively be 0.5in taller.


----------



## motherleopard28 (May 10, 2004)

mldouthi said:


> Yes, They will only effectively be 0.5in taller.


Awesome thanks so much


----------



## 5ABI VT (Nov 9, 2013)

Simple solution. Email someone selling coilovers and ask if they will sell you just the adjusting collar and spring perch. Stick them in and you get the height you want.


----------

